
Ask HN: What free/paid app marketing strategy has worked best? - aerialcombat
I&#x27;ve tried Facebook ads, Google Adwords Install ads, Fiverr gigs, etc.<p>It seems almost impossible to post on communities without being annoying. I would write a blog post, but without any regular subscribers, my posts won&#x27;t be read at all.<p>I wouldn&#x27;t mind spending money for REAL users, but it seems hard to get quality users.<p>Regardless of the type of apps, what has worked the best for your app?
======
tim--
It really depends on the vertical that your app is trying to target.

I always find that Facebook is pretty good with re-targeting, and boosted
posts (but only putting $2 per day on a post).

Engagement increases with image & video. Live video seems to always end up
coming to the top of the feed (at least for me) and users are more forgiving
about the content when it is marked as live.

For me, referral options inside apps has always been a good way to increase
the number of users, but first, you want to ensure that existing users will
use your app say 4-5 times and have a duration of 'in app time' of greater
then three minutes.

